# ADA Mini S



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Cmon. You know you can't just post a pic like that and not give us the specs!


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

The man is right, you just waved it in front of us and left us wondering.
Specs or it didn't happen.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

How silly of me, LOL

*Equipment*
Tank: ADA Mini S (3.5g)
Light: Chihiros A-Series
Filter: Whisper PF10
Co2: Pressurized Azoo Mini

*Hardscape*
Substrate: ADA Aquasoil Amazonia / Pool Filter Sand
Rocks: Black Lava

*Flora*
Blyxa japonica
Christmas moss
Bucephalandra - various species (Green coin, Black phantom)

*Fauna*
TBD


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

House...you are a magician.
I absolutely love it!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

@Jamo33 Your too kind, thank you very much!


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Really nice! Love the Blyxa and I REALLY need to get some Buce's for my Mini M..


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Chlorophile said:


> Really nice! Love the Blyxa and I REALLY need to get some Buce's for my Mini M..


Thanks, I think the buce will spread quickly in this tank with the high-light and good nutrients. In the Mini S even the Buce looks big.


----------



## Rnasty (Jun 30, 2017)

Can you post a link to the co2 system you use? For some reason I can't find it. The tank looks beautiful!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Rnasty said:


> Can you post a link to the co2 system you use? For some reason I can't find it. The tank looks beautiful!


Hi thanks for the comment.

I wish I could post a link, but I haven't seen the particular co2 regulator I'm using for sale in a number of years. It's an Azoo, nothing fancy but it was there mini version I do see the full size one for sale, which I have one of those as well and has worked fine for over 6 years.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

A few new pics:


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Beautiful little scape, did you add more buce since the last photo or did they just grow that much more? I have an order coming in from Buce Plant right now and am trying to figure out how long it will take. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> Beautiful little scape, did you add more buce since the last photo or did they just grow that much more? I have an order coming in from Buce Plant right now and am trying to figure out how long it will take. Thanks


Thanks, yeah I added a small clump toward the bottom area. So far the Buce hasn't really taken off yet, although I do see new leaves everyday and have some flowers developing.


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

I really like this, thanks for the inspiration!
I just inherited a 3 gallon with a black back that I don't know how to work with, this type of scape would work really nicely.

My only issue is the cap: how do you deal with the Amazonia rising through the sand? I tried this on my 1gal and within a month or two, I couldn't even see the sand anymore.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

aotf said:


> I really like this, thanks for the inspiration!
> I just inherited a 3 gallon with a black back that I don't know how to work with, this type of scape would work really nicely.
> 
> My only issue is the cap: how do you deal with the Amazonia rising through the sand? I tried this on my 1gal and within a month or two, I couldn't even see the sand anymore.


Thanks!

I realize it looks that way from the picture, but the front is all pool filter sand so there isn't a cap. The only place I have Amazonia is in the back where the Blyxa is growing.


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

houseofcards said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I realize it looks that way from the picture, but the front is all pool filter sand so there isn't a cap. The only place I have Amazonia is in the back where the Blyxa is growing.


That's good to hear!
This would be a great little shrimp tank since the sand and lava rock will be inert. 

I'm thinking I could put some ADA in a container in the back and then surround it with pool filter sand to avoid it spreading too much.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> Thanks, yeah I added a small clump toward the bottom area. So far the Buce hasn't really taken off yet, although I do see new leaves everyday and have some flowers developing.




Dang, I was hoping you would say you didn’t add any, I am trying to convince myself buce is faster growing than I really think it will be. I have a really big piece of DW and I would like it to be completely covered in buce and some mini pellia. Just want it to go faster than 15 years lol.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

aotf said:


> That's good to hear!
> This would be a great little shrimp tank since the sand and lava rock will be inert.
> I'm thinking I could put some ADA in a container in the back and then surround it with pool filter sand to avoid it spreading too much.


Yeah, you can do that to help keep it separate. I put some river stones against where the AS meets the sand to help keep it in place. I also used the stones to help build up some of the pool filter sand so I didn't have to have just pure deep sand.



SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> Dang, I was hoping you would say you didn’t add any, I am trying to convince myself buce is faster growing than I really think it will be. I have a really big piece of DW and I would like it to be completely covered in buce and some mini pellia. Just want it to go faster than 15 years lol.


Sorry, LOL Actually I think the Buce is starting to grow fast. This tank is hi-light, hi ferts, hi co2 so I think once it's fully acclimated it will grow pretty fast, for Buce anyway. I happened to have another clump I found in another tank and just threw it in.


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

LOVE that rock! Definitely going to be looking out for some of that!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Updated Pic:










Adding some more moss to the left to fill in the left mid side in front of the Blyxa. Moss growing nice and full. This piece got caught in the HOB return and I just left it.


----------



## Brackon (Nov 30, 2017)

Are you going to be adding Fauna soon? Almost typed fish but then remembered shrimp are a thing and so are thai micro crabs. I think that this would be a cool betta tank but if you found some Boraras micros or even Barboides gracilis then you could do about 5-8 in this size tank since I see you aren't a novice at this.


----------



## changaroo (Aug 16, 2017)

super clean setup! quick question, kinda off topic... what lens are you using for these shots?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Brackon said:


> Are you going to be adding Fauna soon? Almost typed fish but then remembered shrimp are a thing and so are thai micro crabs. I think that this would be a cool betta tank but if you found some Boraras micros or even Barboides gracilis then you could do about 5-8 in this size tank since I see you aren't a novice at this.


I had actually had a betta in this tank before I rescaped it, but problem is the jumping with the open-top unless I leave the water line very low. I also had a small school of ember tetras but rehomed them when I was working on the tank. I probably won't go with anything sensitive since these small tanks are pretty volatile. Probably end up with a bunch of cherry shrimp or maybe even 4-5 male guppies. 



changaroo said:


> super clean setup! quick question, kinda off topic... what lens are you using for these shots?


Thanks, most of the shots were taken with the Canon 24mm stm. Some of the closer shots were with the Canon 60mm macro.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

House. This is my inspiration. Also, I really need to know where to get such awesome hardscape for my new tank. Please help!

Also stocking suggestions. Why not a tiny group of schooling type, boraras briggatie?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

@Jamo33

Thanks, the hardscape in black lava rock. You should be able to find from landscape store or online. Yes the micro boraras would look nice (someone else mentioned as well) but I think I might lose from jumping and any parameter changes in small tank, but maybe. thanks again.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Buce flower emerges:


----------



## aqua hippy (Jul 19, 2011)

houseofcards said:


> Buce flower emerges:




Wow I didn’t know that would flower underwater! This tank is amazing, very clean and sleek look. One day I’ll be at your level; until then keep blowing my socks off!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

aqua hippy said:


> Wow I didn’t know that would flower underwater! This tank is amazing, very clean and sleek look. One day I’ll be at your level; until then keep blowing my socks off!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll keep trying, LOL.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

wow what a cool little tank!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

underH20garden said:


> wow what a cool little tank!


Thanks!


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I spot algae on the bucep
With your lighting i would not be surprised if they slowly got more
KEEP up your WATER CHANGES hehe 

Other than that i cannot criticize this scape in any way. Nicely done house.
Its simple and not overdone


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL, I thought I post edited all the algae out in photoshop. >

Are you referring to the macro pic with the flower.


----------



## Aqua Atelier (Dec 21, 2017)

This is my next tank on the shopping list for sure


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

I've been doing some research to set up a tank inspired by yours and I've been wondering about your blyxa: it fills in really nicely but doesn't it get monstrously huge for a high tech 3.5G? I've seen pictures of this stuff getting a little out of hand.

I picked up some tenellus instead but it just doesn't get as dense so I'm not convinced it's a good alternative.


----------



## fecran (Jan 6, 2018)

great tank!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

aotf said:


> I've been doing some research to set up a tank inspired by yours and I've been wondering about your blyxa: it fills in really nicely but doesn't it get monstrously huge for a high tech 3.5G? I've seen pictures of this stuff getting a little out of hand.
> 
> I picked up some tenellus instead but it just doesn't get as dense so I'm not convinced it's a good alternative.


The Blyxa is a stem plant and is not really invasive. The tenellus reproduces with runners and they'll end up all over the place and quickly take over a small tank. The Blyxa really doesn't get that big. With the substrate built up my tank is only 8" from substrate to top and the Blyxa has not reached the top yet. I trimmed it one time in around 3 months.




fecran said:


> great tank!


Tanks!


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

houseofcards said:


> The Blyxa really doesn't get that big. With the substrate built up my tank is only 8" from substrate to top and the Blyxa has not reached the top yet. I trimmed it one time in around 3 months.


Good to know, thanks for the tip!
That sounds better than trying to snip off runners everywhere.

Time to find me some blyxa.


----------



## ScrubbyDick (Mar 31, 2016)

Any updated pics house? This tank is amazing. It makes me want to go to my LFS tomorrow and pick up the ADA 30-W, haha.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks. I usually don't keep these little setups too long, but this one is still going. I should be able to get a current pic up in a few days.


----------

